# HELP with tires size for poked and stretched tires for 16x6.5



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

ok i have 97 gti not that slammed but its as low as wisconsin roads will let me take it, i bought these bbs rx ii and i want to poked and stretched tires on them so does neone have an idea on a good tires size or is there a way i can measure to find a perfect fit, plz help thanks guys, heres a pic if that helps but dosent have the rims on the car yet


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

would a 175/50 fit nice on a 16x6.5 like half inch stretched on both sides


----------



## dea-rock (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (Lttljp15)*

you could go alot lower 1st off







and second i don't think those a good wheel to be trying to stretch and poke with just my opinion you might want to look for another wheel if your looking for that.


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

what s good low pro tire size for my 6.5x16 rim for my low mk3 gti, the rims are the bbs rx ii


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Lttljp15)*

205/45/16


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

what s good low pro tire size for my 6.5x16 rim for my low mk3 gti, the rims are the bbs rx ii


----------

